# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Photographing the hamon

## DFogg

Does anyone know how to set up to photograph the swords?

It seems to be a devilish problem and I have not been happy with anything so far.

----------


## Guido Schiller

Some time ago I posted a scan of a Japanese sword  magazine page where a setup for photographing swords was given; it's in this thread of the Nihontô forum.

Unfortunately it's a pretty old article, and other than using b/w film most info is hopelessly outdated. Kikuike is _the_ sword photographer in Japan. I've seen a coffee table size book of his best pictures once in Japan where he was shown in his atelier, surrounded by a gazillion reflectors, filters and other stuff I wasn't able to identify. The trick seems to be to avoid direct light by all means, and using high resolution b/w film. I tried it a couple of times myself but wasn't very successful  :Frown: .

----------


## DFogg

> _Originally posted by Guido Schiller_ 
> *Some time ago I posted a scan of a Japanese sword  magazine page where a setup for photographing swords was given; it's in this thread of the Nihontô forum.
> 
> Unfortunately it's a pretty old article, and other than using b/w film most info is hopelessly outdated. Kikuike is the sword photographer in Japan. I've seen a coffee table size book of his best pictures once in Japan where he was shown in his atelier, surrounded by a gazillion reflectors, filters and other stuff I wasn't able to identify. The trick seems to be to avoid direct light by all means, and using high resolution b/w film. I tried it a couple of times myself but wasn't very successful .*


Thanks for the reference. I have black felt drop down cloths that form a black shooting area and am lighting through rip stop nylon on the side panels, but it is hard to take away all the light and reflection to match what the fine Japanese photos create.

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

I have been involved in Profesional Photography and Photo Finishing all my life and like a lot of things the simpler the better. This is a technique that works well for me when doing photos of small items (I don't think it would work for an entire Katana or other long bladed objects) get you a window that faces wither the east or the west depending on what time of the day you want to do the shooting. As the sun is at an angle coming through the window lower a window shade so that just a sliver of light is entering the room....have the room lights off!! this will negate any reflections of the camera in the image. Then shoot the pictures as you like...you can adjust the angle of the object and raise and lower the shade for different effects. for color you can wait untill the light bends and changes to that golden color for effect...but it wont last long! I have was contracted years ago to reproduce a Ambrotype collection.....I tried shooting tents , light tubes , softboxes....everything..but this worked for me.

Good luck
Dwight Pilkilton

PS Don , I love your work !!

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

Another way to produce neat full length photos is "Light Painting" this procedure was used for shooting Flintlock Rifles.

Dwight P

----------

